# En-Guilds, En-Armory status?



## Charke (Feb 25, 2007)

What is happening with the En-Armory and En-Guilds lines? Has that worked stopped in preference for War of the Burning Sky? I notice the private forum for En-line writers is gone.

Mark Charke


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 25, 2007)

Charke said:
			
		

> What is happening with the En-Armory and En-Guilds lines? Has that worked stopped in preference for War of the Burning Sky? I notice the private forum for En-line writers is gone.




I am privy to some of the information about the Guilds line, as I wrote two books for the line.

The first editor on the line apparently simply walked away, after less than a half dozen books were released. After a while it was apparent he was not coming back and so a new editor was selected. 

However, by that point a lot of time (several months) has elapsed without any new guild books being released. One or two new guild books were released under the new editor, but the momentum of the line had been lost and the new books received little critical attention and sold poorly. 

The line had essentially been abandoned.


----------



## dekrass (Mar 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the guild books dying.
I've bought, and enjoyed, several.

What about E.N. Armory products?
Has that line died, too?
Hope not.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 4, 2007)

As far as I know, both Arsenal and Armoury are dead lines.


----------



## dekrass (Mar 6, 2007)

Very disappointing.


----------



## ElectricDragon (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone know about Necromancer's Legacy II?

Ciao
Dave


----------



## Dextra (Apr 7, 2007)

*Update from Eastern Ontario*

At the moment, Hound is rather burned out on d20 and D&D in general, so I doubt we'll see anything new from the Ambient household (EN Armory & Arsenals, Necromancer's Legacy, etc) until I can find the time to crack the whip.

And what with me being so involved with a bunch of other projects (youngest's school's yearbook, North American National Irish dance championships, the ENnies, etc) I don't anticipate much movement on that front until after the ENnies are over.  When that's off my plate, I look forward to doing LE3.5, and a Kids Colouring Book of SuperHeroes to keep me occupied until Christmas.



			
				ElectricDragon said:
			
		

> Anyone know about Necromancer's Legacy II?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 7, 2007)

ENP's current plans can be seen in this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=192689


----------

